
The Post-Recession World Doesn’t Scale - esalazar
http://csen.tumblr.com/post/144102896829/the-post-recession-world-doesnt-scale
======
powera
I can't figure out what the list of examples is supposed to have in common,
beyond "something isn't perfect".

